# Thomas Houston: The millennium will begin with the fall of the papacy



## Reformed Covenanter (May 31, 2021)

The destruction of the little horn [the papacy] will be followed by an event the most important that has ever gladdened the world – the universal establishment of the Redeemer’s kingdom; and therefore is the date of this great moral revolution definitely fixed and fully declared, – that the hopes of the faithful may be animated and strengthened, and that the Church may be sustained and strengthened, and that the Church may be sustained and consoled in suffering and trial, cheered with the prospect of deliverance, and prepared for her Lord’s coming.

For the reference, see Thomas Houston: The millennium will begin with the fall of the papacy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

